# Chromatic Chimera piano score?



## darbdavys (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey
I found out today, that I actually HAVE to take piano class this year (and I thought last year was last for piano ), and been thinking what I could play. After listening through all Unexpect stuff, I remembered about the Chromatic Chimera piano version

anyone know where I could get the score for it or maybe someone would be willing to help with writing it down? I totally suck at chords


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 21, 2009)

If it weren't five minutes long, I'd be glad to, but I have eight classes to study for this semester. It's in 4, so the rhythm shouldn't present too much of a problem, and a lot of the left hand part is ostinato and alberti bass. If you can figure that out and knock out the right hand bits one at a time, you should be able to get it down. Copying all that is a task unto itself, though.


----------



## Trespass (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know if it's just Youtube, but that pianist isn't very good. The dynamics were very dull, and there wasn't really any layering involved. I thought it was midi for a bit.

Anyways, there is actually little chords involved. You could get away with playing a broken "powerchord" in your left hand, corresponding to what the rhythm guitar would be doing, then using the right hand to play the melody. And that's pathetically easy.


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 23, 2009)

well, I suck at piano (it's my second instrument, and I always went to the class like 3 times a year) ^^


----------

